
Twitter Picks Russia Over the U.S - r721
http://www.wsj.com/articles/twitter-picks-russia-over-the-u-s-1463346268
======
Kristine1975
_> This is nonsense: Dataminr performs no surveillance, because there is
nothing private about the tweets it mines for data._

This doesn't make sense: Surveillance is surveillance even when conducted in
public, say with surveillance cameras.

~~~
brudgers
The WSJ Editorial page is oft the home of tortured logic.

------
r721
Unpaywalled: [http://archive.is/isI5v](http://archive.is/isI5v)

------
andreicon
This look highly opinionated, I'd take it with a bag of salt

~~~
andreicon
my bad, it's actually filed under "opinion | columnists". must be some trump
supporter

